# Smoked Bison



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This is a good one that works using the tougher cuts of any big game or the breasts of large birds like turkeys or geese.

1/2 cup - Worcestershire Sauce
1/2 cup - water
2 cloves - garlic, minced
1/2 tsp - black pepper
1/2 tsp - salt
1 pound - bison sirloin, 1-inch thick

Blend all the ingredients, stir in the bison steaks and place all in a Ziploc bag.
Store in the fridge for 3 to 4 hours.
Remove meat from bag, let drain and then pat dry.
Place in preheated 175° smoker for 3 to 4 hours.

Smoked with cherry wood about 3 hours:


Rare n juicy:


Sliced 1/8" thick:


Where's the horseradish? lol

Actually, the marinade blend makes a great dipping sauce.

.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I gain 5 pounds every time that I read one of these little things of yours.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Yum:grin:


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

Good night that looks good.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

We smoked a big elk roast, a whole leg of goat, a turkey, and 2 pork roasts from a pig I bought at the local 4-H sale last year for my birthday party last week.

The wife made a big pot of Elk meatballs from the Elk burger that turned out great also. 
People got to try some meats they had never tried before. Most were quite impressed.

They all turned out great and was a big hit. 
That is the way to cook...........:mrgreen:


----------

